# "your" combo?



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Feb 1, 2007)

hi , what is the combination/s you love to do , are good at, or think is a generally good combo.

i have 2 i would like to share

jab, right cross, left hook, elbow (downward/diagnal). dont pull the arm back after the elbow just extend you arm so you hand grabs them behind the neck and throw a right knee. i love this combo as i fell like the whole thing flows well

and my favourite combo: inside kick, then flick out a jab as your leg is coming back, cross, midsection kick. 


now yours!


----------



## neversubmit (Feb 1, 2007)

a number 2 at mc DonaldS  


high shin kick then a round house to the leg.

teep on the leg when the opponent does a roundhouse.  go in and a spinng back elbow to the face.


----------



## Slihn (Feb 1, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;714373 said:
			
		

> and my favourite combo: inside kick, then flick out a jab as your leg is coming back, cross, midsection kick.


 
                                     Yo Chris,I use to use that combo because it was fast and in doing so I was able to transverse from kicking range to punching and back to kicking range (which was my safety zone at the time),but there was one problem about that combo,it lacks power.The reason for this is because when you make a double attack on one side(in this case being the lead),you cannot set yourself back in place,hence destorying the power within the technique.Also,when you throw combinations it is more effective to mix "fast" attacks with "slow" ones.For example the basic one two(jab cross) combination is so effective because the jab sets your body in a position to throw a powerful cross.If you where to throw a double jab(two "fast/lead" attacks) then the second one will lack power(unless you return back to your orginial stance,which will make you unable to follow up),the second one will be more of a mere flecking of the arm,than an attack.This same analogy applies to the lead kick,lead punch,rear punch,rear kick.Since the attacks are coming from the same side,it leaves little room for tourque.

Try these: 

1.Left Shin Kick, Right Straight
2.Left Straight, Right Shin Kick
3.Left Stright, Right Straight, Left Shin Kick Right Straight
* (You will be amazed of how much power you can generate from after the recoil of a left shin kick)*

Also, it is harder for an opponet to block attacks that come from different sizes.If it all possiable have a partner throw a combo that(the last two techniques) ends on one side and another where he changes sides,you will notice a BIG difference.

I use to use that combo that you mentioned above all the time,but now I almost always switch sides,*it is far more deceptive and powerful.*


----------



## Slihn (Feb 10, 2007)

Does any on else here use combos?


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 11, 2007)

I always liked using the push kick into round kick to the body.  Using the push kick to close the distance.  I always practice striking or levering elbow into reverse elbow or jab into reverse elbow.  I like to train elbows and knees for realistic use on the street.  Never know when the need may arise.  You can't forget basic punching 101, jab, cross, hook.  It seems to have worked for me, so I train it.  I'll have to think about some others.


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 12, 2007)

Slihn said:


> Does any on else here use combos?


 
Reminds me of a quote we lived by back when I was fighting - "If you're not throwing combos, you're not winning."

I like a front leg (left) front kick, to (right)leg kick, to (left)jab to the stomach, to (right)hook to the head.

Why?  Cause you are attacking low(er) three times and it tends to draw the guard down below the chin, then throwing a head hook with the right hand (especially if I've been using the left for a while and getting him thinking about attacks from his right...) tends to work well.  And if it doesn't?  Well now I'm in clinching range which is where I want to be anyway.


----------



## Odin (Feb 14, 2007)

favourite combo?mmm thats hard i tend to make them up as i go along!lol

I find the simple combos are the ones that work the best, always try to use short and simple combos that you can throw at will dont worry about all those 16 hit combos that you read about on muay thai website word to mother they dont tend to work....also and this is just me...use the first hits to set up the last hit, I tend to finish on a kick only because i have strong hands i people i fight tend to focus on blocking them and forgetting about my shins.

and one last thing work with you body machanics left to right to left to right.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 15, 2007)

Good advice given here.

I wouldn't really say that I have a favorite combination, as much as I would say I have a favorite few techniques! My combos usually revolve around how to set up my intended technique. But I really like the lead teep, and right low kick. Left head kick is a great tool as well, if properly set-up.


----------



## g-bells (Feb 16, 2007)

inside jab,outside jab,cross to low shin kick


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Feb 16, 2007)

i love throwing 2 midsection kicks one after the other, a good set up and it usualy works for me, if they block the first one then........


----------

